# Stove will not shut off



## joe9035 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have a Hampton H15 gas direct vent stove.  It has been working for several years on a thermostat.  The first time this year, everything worked, piolt, gas, flame..ect, except it wouldn't shut off.  I disconnected the themostat completely the stove was still on.  Only disconnecting the thermopile shuts it of.  As soon as I connect the themopile to contacts on the stove valve, I hear the click and  the gas valve opens and there is a flame without the thermostat connected.  The gas valve is a 910-478 S.I.T on natural gas.  Does the whole gas valve assembly need to be replaced?  I didn't think the thermopile could directly open the gas valve, I thought it would generate a millivolt level power for the thermostat control.  I guess I don't know how a gas valve works?


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 20, 2010)

Remove the thermostat wiring from the TH & TH/TP terminals on the terminal block.
If that solves your problem, then you have a short on those wires...
If that doesn't work, tell us.


----------



## joe9035 (Oct 20, 2010)

Bob, the themostat is completely disconnected on both ends.  I rang out the wires for fun, there was no short.  The 110VAC is unplug for the fan too.  The only thing going to the stove now is the gas supply.  The only things that seems to effect off and on is connecting the red and white wire from the themopile to terminals TH/TP and TP.  With the pilot on the themopile reads about 425 mV. When the flame comes up, the reading drops to about 180 mV.

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 20, 2010)

It has to be in the switch on the unit. 
Is it in the "ON" position?
Have you tried disconnecting that?
Top right rear of the stove...


----------



## joe9035 (Oct 20, 2010)

No, I have not checked the switch, I will check soon as I get home.  

Thanks Bob, sounds like a good possibility.
Joe


----------

